# Names



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to comment on the wonderful names of all our pups. Am I right--- I don't think there are two with the same name?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Missy I think your right, we have quite the collection of names!

And I MUST say I adore your new photos. They are great!!!!!!
We are going to have to get busy on a calendar or a book or something!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy, 
I think you are right... I have not seen two of the same names. I am so gald you got a new camera so you can send us more pictures of your boys. I don't know much about cameras, but your pictures look really clear.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the one of Cash.....my choice was a new camera or a Havanese! I'm loving Izzy , so I made the right decision, but now I need that new camera to take some better photos of her!! Hmmm, maybe I could change my choices again to a camera or a new car? I've got to work on this!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Missy. You are right. I don't see any of us that have the same names. Love the pics. Your camera is great. I just have my Kodak and I can never remember how to download. Frustrating........ Some day when I get advanced I will look into a new one.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy's registered name is:
Fur Robbie R Miracle Mr.Quince
How's that for a mouthful?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We don't have papers on Jasper (would have cost 1600 dollars more) but I think Cash's name will be cuddle-ups Pi-cash-o bear. The breeder had named him Picasso Bear because of a little white tip on his tail. I really like her so I would like to give her a nod. Cash's Mom's official name was splashes of joy 
(call name was mudpuddle) so another thought for Cash was "splashes of cash" Not sure we will even register him, I don;t think he could show- because his tailset is low and only occasiionly curls up over his back. But boy is he a great dog.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollies registered name is .....Oliver de Havaland....for those of us who are old enogh to remember Olivia !!! I just love the glamour in the old movies...

Catherine


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Everyone has such great names, and so original! I think one name is duplicated...I have a Lily, but she's not a Hav, so maybe that doesn't count? 
Beverly
ps...I think I'm going to have to find something other than my phone to take pictures with, just doesn't do my babies justice!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogies registered name is Dixon Creek. ( Texas Rivers Litter) 
And Goldie is Sparkling Bubbles ( New Years Eve Litter)

I thought for a nano second Goldie might be prego ( shes not , whew!)
and I was going to have the shoe litter. Dolce and Gabanna, Manolo, and a Valentito. I had names for puppies I didnt want, hehe.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

When I registered Izzy, I could pick out anything I wanted, so on short notice and little thought, I came up with Izzy Mae's Delightfully MINE! Kind of corny, but it's exactly how I feel!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too funny, Judy, about the "new phone or new pup" situation! I completely agree, though, that now that you have Izzy, you'll just HAVE to have a good camera! I mean, it makes total sense to me. 

Ricky's full name is .... wait for it...... Domlina Ricky ! Woooooeeeee , what a mouthful, eh?   My hubby and I name him Ricky Ricardo ( how original !), but the kids call him Ricky Bobby. Some of our nicks for him are Rickybaby, Ricky Bobster, Rickster ... well, you get the idea.

He's registered with the CKC (just waiting on the papers), but not a very unique name ..... BUT I'm glad this thread is here because I was about to start one asking for name ideas for our Hav #2 that we'll be getting in *10 days * OMG!! He's called 'Hector' now, but we're changing it. Since there are 5 of us here, it's getting a little crazy trying to find one that everyone likes! Help!! 

One son and I love Tino (Valentino) cuz this little guy is a big kisser, but the others don't like it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, for what ever it is worth- here are some names we thought of before we landed on jasper and cash. 

Bo or Beau (but rhymes with NO- but I really wish we had named Jasper Bo) 
Tucker (but rhymes with a not so nice word) 
Che (shay) 
Cole (because he's black) 
Jesse 
Clyde
Quinn
Marley
Rudy (we had named jasper rudy before he came home and then we didn't think he was a rudy) 

Just a few for thougtht.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Lynn and "Casper's Mommy"*

I know Lynn's dog is named Casper-have we found our first duplicate Hav name? or are "Lynn" and "Casper's Mommy" one in the same?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay Marj, I am so happy for you  10 days and counting down!!! 

Oreo's full name...... drumroll please...... Pocopayasos' Oreo Williams  Not original, but the breeder was nice enough to register him with the name we chose. Oreo cookie was taken, so she added our last name


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
To answer your question,who ever signed on has Casper's mommy is not me


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Marj,

Congratulations on the new addition to the family. I have a big family, 7 kids, so majority rules! Of course, nobody could agree on a name for 'Gucci'. Even my sons hate the name, but its sort of grown on me the last few months that I've been waiting for her. 

Maybe you could have each person in the family pick 3 names each and do a voting system? Majority rules type thing?

Or sticking with a spanish name like Ricky Ricardo? I DO think "Tino" is very cute, what about something like "Mico"? 

love,
Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oreo was one name I suggested, but no one agreed. 

Thanks Kara! I like your idea of the voting system. That might be what we'll need to do. Hmmmm.... I'm just thinking of the name "Brio". It's an Italian soft drink, like Cola. It's black and you can sometimes get some beige froth at the top - which are the colors of Hav. #2 ! I'll see what the gang thinks of it later on.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you checked out some of the puppy name websites? There are some great ones out there:

http://www.puppy-names.com/database.asp

Lots to sift through, but with this one, you can choose a personality trait, like "affectionate" and it gives you name ideas!

Let us know what you decide 

Love,
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, I love Brio. very original and fitting for his coloring


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, I LOVE the name Brio  Great Idea 

As for Oreo, my son named him


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey didn't you mention he was a kisser and a cuddler?? How about ROMEO? That's a name I considered when I got my Valentino(it was around Valentine's Day!). His official name is "Be My Valentino"...it fits so well...everyday he jumps into my lap and "hugs" me(in the "rug" position they get into when they lay down) and puts his head on my shoulder and under my chin...I love it! He's the BEST dog I've ever owned(and there have been quite a few over the years!) Just proves you should never give up! Anyway I like Romeo(is that italian?) Ricky & Romeo....maybe double trouble?? Vicki......hope you don't mind my 2 cents worth!)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

There are so many wonderful names here! whitBmom, I really like the name Oreo. It's so original!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Excuse me Kara....you have 7 children??? And you're getting a puppy? WOW! What a woman!!! Good thing it's a hav!  I have 4(all grown & gone now) but 7.....whew.....you deserve an award! Vicki


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

When we get our little girl some day...her name will be *Brown Girl in the Ring*. Call name Lucy. Logan LOVES the Wiggles and their dancer Lucy. She dances to the song Brown Girl in the Ring as the brown girl. I cannot believe we are letting a 2 year old name our dog! But I wanted her to have a L name so both my "kids" will have L names. 
If by chance we were to bet a boy, not 100% on reg name yet, but call name will be Sully. Logan again likes the movie Monsters INC. One of the main Monsters name was Sully. Also, when Logan was very little he wouldn't go to sleep unless he heard the acoustic cd by GodSmack. Lead singer...Sully! Ok, not an "L," but still a cute double meaning name...

As of yet, no Lucy or Sully, so all we can do is look at every one's adorable fur balls and wait!

Krimsin


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I believe Max's registered name is "Emerald East", well not registered yet because I haven't mailed in the papers yet...but will next week so I can include the microchip identifier with the papers.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

The new picture of Max was just before his trip to the groomer.....We had him cut with a short puppy cut (he's 5.5 months old) and he's getting fixed next week. We'll post a puppy cut picture,


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki,

Yes! I have seven kids! lol, though I've only given birth to three, the other four are my step children. I'll admit, it does have challenging moments and I'm sure the puppy will get plenty of attention and love!  My three are 18,15, and 12 and my step children are 11, 10 and twins that are 8.  I never planned on this big of a family, but it happened! LOL 

love,
Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> When we get our little girl some day...her name will be *Brown Girl in the Ring*. Call name Lucy. Logan LOVES the Wiggles and their dancer Lucy. She dances to the song Brown Girl in the Ring as the brown girl. I cannot believe we are letting a 2 year old name our dog! But I wanted her to have a L name so both my "kids" will have L names.
> If by chance we were to bet a boy, not 100% on reg name yet, but call name will be Sully. Logan again likes the movie Monsters INC. One of the main Monsters name was Sully. Also, when Logan was very little he wouldn't go to sleep unless he heard the acoustic cd by GodSmack. Lead singer...Sully! Ok, not an "L," but still a cute double meaning name...
> 
> As of yet, no Lucy or Sully, so all we can do is look at every one's adorable fur balls and wait!
> ...


WOW!! Names already?? I have an invisable imiginary puppy just like yours lol! I can never think of names until I have a chance to see the dog! Choosing a name before I get the dog would only make me go crazy until it gets here! ***of course shopping ahead for it is ok for me heehee!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara....I think large fams are great.....I'm just amazed how you are able to keep up with everything! Seriously....you deserve an AWARD!! Today is Friday....has Gucci arrived home yet??? Please post photos! Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys!! I do appreciate all the help. I considered Romeo, but no go apparently... We had family over last weekend and asked for ideas, but still nothing much. I made a list so far so maybe we'll come up with something soon. We're picking up #2 next Sunday, not Friday as planned. sigh...... I can't wait already!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

How about Francisco? I love that name!!!!!
I wanted to name Stogie that, but he just wasnt a francisco. I agree you have to kinda see the dog. I changed Goldies name about 4 times, because nothing fit and Stogies twice. He was Winston Churchill for 2 weeks. But Stogie kinda evolved from Winston Churchill.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj,
With my family of 5,everyone had a great name(they thought).We ended up making a list of every name,trying to narrow some down,then we put the top 5 or so in a bowl and drew out the name.....Quincy.Everyone agreed to it ahead of time,so it was a done deal!I wanted Birkley myself,but not one sole in my family liked it!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He looks like a Quincy! Vicki


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki,
I do, now think he looks like a Quincy too!My little boy wanted to call him Jasper,but we have a cat Jasper already!Another name he was really close to getting was Spencer(Spence).I still love that one...but my littlest guy,Robbie,has a DR.Spencer,and he just could not "get" how we could have a Spencer,and there be a Dr.Spencer at the same time!He would say...Dr.Spencer?We finally gave up on it,as Robbie could just not get over the Doctor part!As it turned out Quince (Quints)has special meaning anyway:Robbie is 5(was at the time),Quince was our 5 th dog,there are 5 in our family,he weighed 5 pounds etc.Strange how it worked out!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, If I remember correctly Quincey comes from the name Quentin...I think it means fifth son or something like that!?! Reason I know when we had our only son (he has 3 sisters ) we considered the name Quinten(after his great grandfather) and i looked up the meaning. I could be wrong though so don't quote me! FYI...we named him Ryan Michael(after his Dad!). He will be 29 in Aug...OMG! I was a child bride!: vicki


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki,
I'm not sure of the meaning of Quentin,but I like it-it goes with the theme! You must of been a child bride!29 huh?My oldest is graduating this year(High School)-he is 18,but has made me feel REALLY OLD!Stress!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, what age qualifies for "child bride"?? I was 18....none of mine got married that young though! I don't have any baby names books anymore but wish I did and I would look it up to settle my curiousity! If you find out for sure let me know! Vicki


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I still have my baby name book. Quincey is a variation of the Latin word "quintus" meaning Fifth You are right


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow...that's good to know! That means my memory is better than I thought! Thanks for solving the mystery! vicki


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh see....Vicki!You're right!Another thing with 5!Quincy was just meant to be!My husband only like the name after I told him all the 5 stuff!He liked cute-sy names,not people names.


----------

